# Hoyt dropping dealers



## chris51992 (Mar 26, 2015)

My best guess would be the cost of the bows. The shop I use says they almost got dropped because they didn’t want to stock all of the new carbon bows due to the fact they’re still sitting on 10 RX-1’s and a few carbon defiants..


----------



## UniGram (Dec 11, 2010)

In Europe, all direct dealers have been dropped. Only one distributor remains, JVD in Holland. The reason given, is to control the channels and only selling thru Dealers carrying a good amount of stock.


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

Because they’ve pretty much priced themselves out of the market. You can get faster, smoother, easier to tune bows for 3-700$ less!


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm good, I got a great Xpedition dealer close by, My Hoyt dealer took months to get me limbs and mods and boy are they expensive $240 for limbs and $40 for mods.


----------



## jnordwell (Nov 12, 2011)

chris51992 said:


> My best guess would be the cost of the bows. The shop I use says they almost got dropped because they didn’t want to stock all of the new carbon bows due to the fact they’re still sitting on 10 RX-1’s and a few carbon defiants..


Yep this would be my guess.. they are good bows. But the price.. no thanks


----------



## Tannertmx85 (Feb 26, 2018)

I’m too saying the price! The have gotten high!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I guess I don't understand there thinking, if a smaller dealer sells a few bows here and there then that is that many more bows sold. In the long run this will hurt Hoyt and the smaller dealers will sell another Company's equipment


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

You can by Hoyt carbon bow with camo finish that looks like it was painter with brush


----------



## bcane98 (Nov 17, 2018)

It simply boils down to a business decision... I’m not a finance major, but if you can’t sell their product regardless of the reason you create a loss for the company. Sometimes it’s a cost savings and strategic decision to let another absorb the losses. Harley did something similar about 10 years ago too, and their bikes have flooded both the new and used markets. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jnordwell (Nov 12, 2011)

Reason enough to stay away from any of the big companies.. chasing the $ isn’t my idea of a bow I would like to own. Stick with Athens,new breed,moxie,expedition,obsession cheaper and maybe have your interests at heart not the wallet end only.


----------



## Echowisp (Mar 23, 2014)

This is unfortunate


----------



## Jody (Jan 31, 2019)

bump


----------



## In God We Trust (Apr 4, 2016)

Because of the costs this year I am going to buy a Mathews.


----------



## farmallm51 (Dec 20, 2009)

Glad my dealer stayed with them!


----------



## Sniffy (Mar 5, 2017)

Probably because Hoyt is losing customers in large numbers and need to cut back production
There is many more bow manufacturers out there within the last 5 years that blow Hoyt clean out of the water


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Is Hoyt owned by a larger corporation? Sometimes an independent manufacturer gets gobbled up by a conglomerate and things go south. I remember when Harley got bought out by AMF. Quality went down the toilet and parts and service went with it. It saved Harley when AMF got out of the motorcycle business.


----------



## NY_bowhunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Honestly, Hoyt is a dumpster fire right now as is Mathews. They are both losing their consumer base for various reasons but price and customer service are indeed the leading reasons for their down turn. Will they survive this downward spiral is the question. They both make good bows but I've also noticed that their dealers can be a huge problem by offering little to no customer service at that level which only hurts the company as well. When dealers are only in it for the money, and really don't give a crap about the customer, the consumer and the manufacturers also feel the affects. Maybe this has more to do with Hoyt's decisions?? Possibly weeding out "trouble" dealers? I don't know honestly. Just a thought.


----------



## flycasual (Feb 12, 2019)

My shop has been trying to burn through their RX-1s. selling them for 60% off. I hope they aren't going to get dropped. I wanted to try the new Helix.


----------



## bowhunter916 (Jul 19, 2009)

They seem to be over priced to me. They have had their carbon bows out now for 7 or so years an the price has not come down any really. They push these bows on their dealers an leave it to them to sale bows at a high price throughout the year, it just doesn't make a lot of sense to me. Jmo.


----------



## gimmeryce (Feb 15, 2019)

My shop stocks very few *shrug*


----------



## dazz (Feb 4, 2018)

Money talks


----------



## berkdragon74 (Feb 18, 2019)

I've shot Hoyt my entire life, but I have noticed more stock hanging in the local dealers. And it is mostly their top-end bows . . .


----------



## Jcarrera (Feb 4, 2018)

I love my hoyt, but there is so many good bows out there, the hype and glam of the hoyt is becoming real apparent


----------



## Michael208 (Oct 25, 2017)

im guessing price


----------



## Cottonwoodwash (Mar 4, 2018)

sad


----------



## Camshaft07 (Jun 13, 2017)

Cause they don’t advertise the aluminum bows and only push the $1500 carbon bows that dealers can’t sell a substantial number of is my guess


----------



## txdb (Dec 22, 2016)

Probably because they're overpriced. I shot most of the big name bows recently and personally I prefer most of the others to the hoyt and hoyts flagship bows are 500$+ more than most other bows.

Sent from my LM-X410.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandwerm (Jan 11, 2019)

Price and their less expensive bows are not as good as the competitors


----------



## Cowboy14521 (Apr 30, 2016)

must be cost.


----------



## broBear (Feb 18, 2018)

maybe hard to stock, especially when you are pushing out $1500 bows each year...


----------



## Schmul (Nov 23, 2018)

Maybe they will keep the price up, kickin out dealers, that gavr too much discounts or advertised them.


----------



## timmyd2 (Mar 10, 2019)

Pricing plays a huge role


----------



## Denis V (Jul 26, 2018)

Same is happening with Elite bow bad limbs, bad service long delay for parts have a friend who the limbs on is bow split in two and after 3 months wait the new ones delaminated after a few weeks and the cams are very rough on the string serving


----------



## Denis V (Jul 26, 2018)

And let's face it, archery is loosing a lot of interest among people like golf
At the place i used to shoot, the initiation classes are always full, but people don't come back the year after
It's true that the staff is so snobbish and arrogant but


----------



## x59121 (Dec 12, 2018)

bump


----------



## parwine (Dec 2, 2012)

Because they’ve pretty much priced themselves out of the market. You can get faster, smoother, easier to tune bows for 3-700$ less!


----------

